# Revisiting the Twelve Days of Christmas



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Twelve Days of Christmas begins on Christmas Day and ends on January 5th (Epiphany)

The Twelfth Night to the morning of Epiphany is the traditional time during which Christmas trees and decorations are disposed.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

In 2015, I did a "Countdown to Christmas",at the suggestion of StarlingWings, 
featuring Skippootkey (aka Skipper, Scooter and Sparky)

For members who have not seen it and those who may wish to simply revisit it, here are the pictures used

Peachy Pie in a Pear Tree 




Pedro and Poppy




Three French Hens




Four Calling Birds


Five Golden Rings


Six Geese A-Laying


Seven Swans A-Swimming


Eight Maids A-Milking


Nine Pipers Piping


Ten Ladies Dancing


Eleven Lords A-Leaping


Twelve Drummers Drumming


Said the Night Wind to the Little Lamb


Holiday Cheer


December 15


December 16


December 17


December 18


December 19


December 20


December 21


December 22


December 23


December 24
Christmas Eve


December 25 
Christmas Day

25-A Nativity Scene


25-B Manger Scene Close-up



Best wishes for a Wonderful Holiday Season and the Happiest of New Years!
​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deborah, thanks so much for posting these again, I love every single one  

The ten lords a-leapin' still makes me giggle, and the other Christmas scenes are beautiful too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It was really lovely to see Skipooterky's 12 Days of Christmas special for a second time!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Both beautiful and fun! Thanks for sharing them with us...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Star, I remember us getting a giggle out of the Lords a leaping. In fact, I thought about that as soon as I saw it, before I read your post. We were saying last year that for a some reason the Lords aren't identical like the other days with multiple humans. :laughing2:

Deborah, I enjoyed seeing this again . Thank you for posting it this year.


----------

